# Failed to build kdeadmin 4.6.1



## alie (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I got this error while compiling kdeadmin, please help me to solve this issue, thanks!


```
Scanning dependencies of target ksystemlog_kernel
[ 57%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/kernel/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_kernel.dir/ksystemlog_kernel_automoc.o
/usr/local/lib/libldap-2.4.so.8: undefined reference to `fetchGetURL'
gmake[2]: *** [kuser/kuser] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kuser/CMakeFiles/kuser.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 58%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsItemBuilder.o
[ 58%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/system/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_system.dir/systemLogMode.o
[ 58%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsLogMode.o
[ 58%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/kernel/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_kernel.dir/kernelFactory.o
[ 59%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/kernel/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_kernel.dir/kernelAnalyzer.o
[ 60%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsAccessAnalyzer.o
Linking CXX static library ../../../../lib/libksystemlog_system.a
[ 60%] Built target ksystemlog_system
[ 60%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/kernel/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_kernel.dir/kernelLogMode.o
[ 60%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/kernel/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_kernel.dir/kernelItemBuilder.o
[ 60%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsAccessItemBuilder.o
[ 60%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsAccessLogMode.o
[ 61%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsPageAnalyzer.o
[ 61%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsPageItemBuilder.o
Linking CXX static library ../../../../lib/libksystemlog_kernel.a
[ 61%] Built target ksystemlog_kernel
[ 62%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsPageLogMode.o
[ 62%] [ 62%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsPdfItemBuilder.o
Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsPdfAnalyzer.o
[ 64%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsPdfLogMode.o
[ 64%] Building CXX object ksystemlog/src/modes/cups/CMakeFiles/ksystemlog_cups.dir/cupsFactory.o
Linking CXX static library ../../../../lib/libksystemlog_cups.a
[ 64%] Built target ksystemlog_cups
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/kdeadmin4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/kdeadmin4.

===>>> make failed for sysutils/kdeadmin4
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for sysutils/kdeadmin4 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> sysutils/kdeadmin4 deskutils/kdepim4
```


----------



## achix (Mar 30, 2011)

Do a `# ldd /usr/local/lib/libldap-2.4.so.8`, if there are unresolved libraries then try to fix them. You could start with a `# /etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart`, (not all ports rerun ldconfig  post-installation, happened to me yesterday with nss-3.12.9). If this fails as well, then try to reinstall openldap-client-2.4.25.


----------



## alie (Mar 30, 2011)

I've tried both ways but no success.


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 30, 2011)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20110224:
  AFFECTS: users of net/openldap24-{client,server}
  AUTHOR: delphij@FreeBSD.org

  OpenLDAP has been upgraded to 2.4.24, which requires a shared library
  version bump.  Therefore, you need to reinstall all ports that depend on
  it.  Please do something like:

        # portupgrade -fr net/openldap24-client
  or
        # portmaster -r net/openldap24-client
```

Did you do this?


----------



## alie (Mar 31, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> From /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I am still getting this issue:


```
Linking CXX executable kuser                                                                                                                                                                               
/usr/local/lib/libldap-2.4.so.8: undefined reference to `fetchGetURL'                                                                                                                                      
Linking CXX static library ../../../../lib/libksystemlog_base_mode.a
gmake[2]: *** [kuser/kuser] Error 1                                                                                                                                                                        
gmake[1]: *** [kuser/CMakeFiles/kuser.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 50%] Built target ksystemlog_base_mode
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/kdeadmin4.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 31, 2011)

Here comes the answer:


```
20110328:
  AFFECTS: users of net/openldap24-client
  AUTHOR: delphij@FreeBSD.org

  OpenLDAP has been upgraded to 2.4.25.  In this version, certain library
  rountines were moved from liblutil to libldap.  If you previously built
  the library with "FETCH" support, this would cause libldap to depend on
  FreeBSD's libfetch.so library.

  This dependency is not expected by many applications that uses OpenLDAP
  client library, which could broke if they won't link against libfetch.
  For this reason, the libfetch(3) support in openldap24-client have been
  turned off by default.

  If you are having problems saying fetchGetURL is not found, please either
  rebuild your openldap24-client without the support, or tweak your
  application's Makefile to have them link against libfetch(3) library.

  Most users can use 'make config' in ports/net/openldap24-client to change
  the saved settings and have FETCH turned off safely, if they don't use
  the functionality of downloading the ldif files.
```


----------



## alie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks you're the man!, turning off the "FETCH" support solved my issue!


----------

